How to fix low self esteem? - toutouastro
======
lifeguard
1\. Pretend / fake it Say things to yourself like "I am nature's greatest
miracle!". This is from a Simpsons episode but I find it makes me feel good to
say it. Wear nice freshly cleaned clothes when you are in social situations.
Spend a lot of money to get a decent hair cut and maintain it by going every
month. This will make you look more confident and people will respond to you
like you have a dominant personality (an alpha). You are not, but they will
treat you like one.

2\. BE confident. Clearly and politely state what you want. Be prepared for
rejection -- in fact seek rejection out to condition you to not care. Learn to
call people by their name. It is music to their ears and they will enjoy your
company more.

3\. Do something that you feel is risky (but safe), like sky diving or
entering a boxing tournament. Hopefully you will survive and you can draw
strength in the future from this experience.

One of the "secrets" of life is we can pretend to be anything, and the longer
we pretend, the more we actually change. Society will reflect back to you what
you put out. Look at people and smile, they will start saying "hi" in return.

~~~
shail
nice one

------
josephpmay
This TED talk may be useful. (piggybacking on lifeguard's ideas):
[http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes...](http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are.html)

------
uladzislau
Try Rejection Therapy <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rejection_Therapy>

I find it the most difficult but at the same time the most efficient solution
for low esteem issue.

------
Mz
Low self esteem is often rooted in a disconnect between perceived ability and
actual ability. Seeking some kind of objective measure which gives a clearer
idea of where you really stand can be very helpful for some people.

------
ssylee
I think this may help: <http://paidtoexist.com/limiting-beliefs/>

------
runjake
Fake it til you make it. Delude yourself into believing you can do something
and you will become capable of doing it.

------
impendia
Work out. Sign up for classes in kickboxing, Bikram yoga, anything that will
kick your ass.

On top of what the other commenters said!

